# Gamer near Games Plus looking to game (Chicago Burbs)



## JacktheRabbit (Mar 26, 2002)

I am looking to put together a small group in the Mount Prospect area of the Chicago burbs.

We can either play at my place near Games Plus or it would be easy enough to find an open table at Games Plus to use.

I am open to playing or DMing. I am also open to switching off on a regular basis.

My preferred game in Dnd 3E.

If interested reply here or drop me an email.


----------



## Painfully (Mar 27, 2002)

I'll game.  Sundays preferred.  I'll be happy to DM, or rotate as one.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Mar 27, 2002)

Are you in the Rockford area or in the Mount Prespect area? Between the email I got from you and then the topic you have below I am a bit confused.


----------



## Darkness8Me (Mar 28, 2002)

If you're putting together a group I'm (kinda) near Games Plus in Mt. Prospect and would be interested.  Any idea what time and day of the week you're looking for?


----------



## Painfully (Mar 30, 2002)

Actually, I'll game in both cities if I can set it up that way, but it may come down to wherever a reliable, regular group forms up first.  I'm finding Rockford isn't nearly as active with regard to gamers, though I know several former players that don't have time for tabletop RPGs anymore (they're strictly computer gamers now).

I commute between Rockford and the Elk Grove area during the week.  That's about 700 miles a week.  I have no problems adding another 20 miles a week for a game in Mount Prospect.  I game there irregularly on Saturdays with Curt, one of the store owners.

As for scheduling, I would prefer Sundays, perhaps noon to 6pm.  If there are no church goers, then start a little earlier, bring your lunch (or eat nearby), and then finish gaming, "before dinner."

Also, I'd very much like to rotate DM's along with their own campaigns.  It gives each DM plenty of time to prepare for the next session, and lets them play in something different too.

*edit
As for my campaign, I'll keep it core rules only (ie., no splat books) until I can get a feel for how you guys like to play.  I never quite know what to do with gnomes though--they're just so small and so easy for a large creature to throw around like a basketball.  I do have some eccentricities when it comes to arcane spell users though.  Any young wizard or sorcerer types will have to work things out with me--it's strictly to regain some mystery and suspense about the powers of magic.  I promise not to handicap you...too much.

There is one particular house rule I'd like to try concerning skills and areas of knowledge though, and that is keeping a slightly more detailed list of things you know.  For instance, if you've spent some time travelling with  dwarven merchants you should pick up certain simple words and phrases in dwarven and maybe even know the words to at least one dwarven drinking song if you're friendly enough.  It seems like a small change, but I think it is these little bits of knowledge that can add flavor and prove crucial at the strangest times later in the game.  Adds lots of opportunity to role-play too.

Beginning character background stories will play a good part in establishing your character's core skills (which may differ from class skills), and I may allow certain skills to be treated as class skills if it makes sense for your particular character (e.g. dwarven fighters DO NOT get swimming as a class skill, but may get appraise as a class skill if they also have a craft skill).  I'll offer more details on how it works later.

In general, I will usually seek group majority before making any house rules for my campaign (including the one mentioned above), and I won't suggest anything that slows down the action of the game or doesn't add variety and flavor (such as the way I'll "flavor" arcane spell users).  Players should get to know and expand their character's motivations and personality, and avoid too much concern about rules or metagaming.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 31, 2002)

Is there still room for joiners?  A Sunday 12-6 thing would be great for me.

I've been playing for a while, do some reviews and rarely an article or two, but mostly like to play and my two job schedule (not counting reviews) has put that into tail spin.  It's a haul to get out to Mt. Prospect, but for a good game I'd be in.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 31, 2002)

And you guys are all planning on stopping by the Chicago Gameday, right?


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Apr 1, 2002)

My personal preference would be to have the gaming session on a weeknight. I am getting married in a couple months and any session run on a weekend would run into lots of problems with me missing sessions left and right till things got back to normal.

Anyone would is interested in gaming on most likely a Wednesday or Thursday night should email me directly so that we can figure out details.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 1, 2002)

Ah Wed and Thur... My old group used to play on Thur but  Ihad to drop out due to the 2nd job.  Oh well.  If anyone does the Sunday thing, that's what I'm up for!

Game Day?  Eh... probably not...  Sorry, not really my cup of tea but perhaps I'll change my mind between now and June 22nd.


----------



## Painfully (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm on for Sunday once we get 4 or more players.  Sorry Doc, there's no way I can do weeknights since I work a late shift.  

So far I see JoeGKushner, and maybe Darkness8Me

Hey Doc, can you make it twice a month on Sundays?  Even if it takes a couple months for you to start, and another month to get regular I'd be fine with that.  I can run one-shot adventures until you're more available.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Apr 2, 2002)

bump


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 4, 2002)

Painfully said:
			
		

> *I'm on for Sunday once we get 4 or more players.  Sorry Doc, there's no way I can do weeknights since I work a late shift.
> 
> So far I see JoeGKushner, and maybe Darkness8Me
> 
> Hey Doc, can you make it twice a month on Sundays?  Even if it takes a couple months for you to start, and another month to get regular I'd be fine with that.  I can run one-shot adventures until you're more available. *




Well, if we have yourself, me and Darkness8Me, that's three.  How about players we know?  I can probably get one or two more people to show up.

To do that thought, I'd need some campaign info.  Me?  I pretty much don't mind what type of game I'm in.  When I GM, it's usally a 42 point based campaign with a minimum stat of 10 (people always leave Wisdom and Charism at 8 so I fixed them!) which leaves 32 points.  Pretty high fantasy, mostly module/adventure based with a lot of role playing thrown in.  Lots of non-WoTC sourcebook use.  PrC's vary according to character and what they can convince me fits with their character concept.  Last campaign ran in Karathis (Fiery Dragon) and characters got up to 9th level from the starting point of NeMoren's Vault.


----------



## Painfully (Apr 5, 2002)

I think it would be a good contrast if you would DM a campaign and alternate weeks with me.  I prefer to keep the general flavor of my campaign magic-rare, and have listed some other changes in an earlier post.

As for characters, I'm thinking 28 point buy.  Bonus xp if everybody chooses to play the same race   Paladin will become a PrC, and most easily available to lawful good fighters or clerics.  Elves must choose sorcerer instead of wizard.  If the players agree, I may start you all at 2nd or 3rd level.

A lot of things will depend on what the players want, but it's safe to say that I will want each player to spend time on their character background and give me a chance to touch it up.

Adventures will depend a great deal upon your PC's motivations.  I'll do my best to tie together all your different background stories to start you off.  I like to have at least one good fight each session, and am not inclined toward political intrigue as much (though I'll probably take a stab at it at least once through the campaign).

I'm thinking of using the FR maps rather than drawing my own.  Nothing else from FR mind you, I just prefer using those free maps I got from Dragon Magazine.

Mostly humanoid monsters to begin with.  Locations and territories will be important.  Trade routes and languages spoken will also be important.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 5, 2002)

28 point buy sounds good and insures that everyone is on an even playing field.

Any limits in race/class?  For example, do you allow core classes from Soverign Stone, or the variant classes from Book of Eldrich Might, etc...

For starting spells for spellcasters, are any other books outside of the Player's Handbook allowed?

For Priests, what gods will be available for worship?  Any special or limited domains?

If we created the characters via the demo from the Player's Handbook, would you want us to foward the file to you for preapproval?

Are there any other special notes, like the elves being sorcerers that need to be in the know?

When would be a good time to meet at Mt. Prospect?+


----------



## Painfully (Apr 5, 2002)

I have quite a few "little thigns" I might want to add or change to the wizard and sorcerer classes.  For now, I'd prefer to limit all wizards, and ask them to specialize in a school.  Elves must be sorcerers, as I mentioned earlier.

Everything I propose is up for player approval, but if whoever is playing the wizard or sorcerer feels things are too tough, there is no reason we couldn't adapt the wizard to be more "regular" anytime between sessions.

I'll want to approve any external source material, including spells, PrC's (very limited), and probably anything else.  It's not that I'm against it, but I may not want to include it due to the area your party is travelling, and what local NPC's are available to train or teach your PCs.

Don't expect to be able to multiclass from spell-user to non-spell user too easily, or vice versa.  Clerics into paladins works well, though, as does ranger to druid, or rogue to fighter.

I'll be very strict about what new skills you might be able to learn.  A lot will be determined by your character background stories.  But it will also add some childhood skills to become class skills.  

Gotta go to work.  I'll post later after 1am tonight (central time)


----------



## Painfully (Apr 6, 2002)

*boop*


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 7, 2002)

Painfully said:
			
		

> ***just a polite reminder that Doc is still looking for some weeknight players, possibly Wednesday, or Thursday nights**
> 
> 
> As for my anticipated Sunday group (feel free to join in)...
> ...




Well, I don't know about the other players, but I'm thinking something along the lines of basic non-magic using dude like barbarian, fighter, or rogue.  Keep it simple I always say.  Well, atl east at first keep it simple...


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Apr 8, 2002)

*Excuse Me*

Get your own thread!


----------



## Painfully (Apr 8, 2002)

*Huh?*

What?  You're not joining us?


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Huh?*

Weekend gaming is not a viable option for me until after the wedding in May. Between now and then I have only one weekend that something is not going on.



			
				Painfully said:
			
		

> *What?  You're not joining us?  *


----------



## Painfully (Apr 11, 2002)

Okay...slight twist in my plans...okay, maybe more than just slight.  My job schedule has just changed drastically--I am now working Friday, Saturday, and Sunday (but not until next weekend).

I will post this weekened and let you all know if I can still do the Sunday gaming thing or not.  (I really hope so).  I so totally didn't plan for this.  Stupid bosses.

Hey, Doc     I'm open for a Thursday game now, regardless of my Sunday situation.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Apr 12, 2002)

Thursday evening is still in the works. We are also considering Wednesday evening.

Email me.




			
				Painfully said:
			
		

> *Okay...slight twist in my plans...okay, maybe more than just slight.  My job schedule has just changed drastically--I am now working Friday, Saturday, and Sunday (but not until next weekend).
> 
> I will post this weekened and let you all know if I can still do the Sunday gaming thing or not.  (I really hope so).  I so totally didn't plan for this.  Stupid bosses.
> 
> Hey, Doc     I'm open for a Thursday game now, regardless of my Sunday situation. *


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, I've had a change of schedule due to Truman dropping a class I was supposed to take and quitting my 2nd job to take said class.  So are any games still open?


----------



## Darkness8Me (Apr 24, 2002)

Doc, Painfully, and myself are playing a Thursday evening (6ish) game in Mt. Prospect (at Doc's place).  We could still use a few players.

If you're interested and available email Doc as he is both the DM and the host.


----------



## EagleKeeper (Apr 25, 2002)

*Looking for gamers*

I would be intrested in playing either on Wed or thursday night as well as Sunday I dont live to far from games plus, I am in Bloomingdale, so it would not be that far of a drive for me. If you would like please email me at Eaglekeeper8@Yahoo.com Look forward to hearing from you guys/girls


----------

